# GF20: C compiler cannot create executables

## Maedhros

Navigation: [Gentoo Fundamentals] [Table of Contents]

Q: Why am I getting the following error?

```
configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
```

A: The first thing to check when you get this error is the spelling of your CFLAGS. You should also check whether they're supported by your version of gcc (man gcc will help you here). If you still can't see anything wrong, remove them all and add them back one-by-one until you find the problematic flag.

Make sure the -march= value you're using is supported by your version of gcc. -march=k8, and -march=pentium-m for instance will only work with gcc 3.4, and not with gcc 3.3.

You may also be experiencing toolchain problems. Make sure that when you run gcc-config -l or binutils-config -l they point to valid profiles, and set them appropriately if necessary (for instance, type gcc-config 1 to select the first gcc version in the list).

You may also find some more solutions in this topic: "C compiler cannot create executables" !??!

----------

